# switchspeed wiring help to stinger 80 amp



## Sobayb6 (Sep 10, 2011)

Im starting to do my install on my switchspeed management and im using a 80 amp stinger relay to wire my dual 444 compressors. I keep blowing my 3amp fuse off the yellow compressor wire. everything is a rats nest right now but was wondering what Im doing wrong.

I have the two power wires from the compressors to one of the big posts

the other big post I have the red 12v wire from the switchspeed and the 12v from the battery connected(blue wire)

one little post is ground and the other little post is the yellow compressor wire

then I have the ignition wire from the switchspeed running to the front connected with a add-a-circuit to my homelink where i also have my podi boost gauge connected. when I turned off the car also the compressors kept running.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

looks like that stinger relay is defective.
make sure all your compressor and valve block grounds are good.
compressors staying on when car off leads me to believe that that stinger relay is bad.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Switch the relay ground and the yellow signal wire from the ecu. They're on the wrong posts, and make sure the ground is good. Hope that solves the problem:thumbup:


----------



## Sobayb6 (Sep 10, 2011)

just switched it same result i also disconnected the ignition wire and when i put the fuse the compressors still turn on


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

That's odd. Which platform car? Maybe try taking the orange switch ignition wire and put on a different circuit? And the ecu grounds/ manifold grounds, could be an open circuit somewhere?


----------



## Sobayb6 (Sep 10, 2011)

2005 audi a4 b6, i disconnected the orange ignition completely and the compressors still turn on


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Sounds like it could be a faulty relay, it's just locked open. Maybe try using a single comp/40 amp relay setup to make sure it's not an ecu issue.


----------



## Sobayb6 (Sep 10, 2011)

they approved the return where I got it from so ill be getting a new relay hopefully it will fix the issue, I dont have a cube relay to test so hopefully this will fix the problem


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

OVRWRKD said:


> Switch the relay ground and the yellow signal wire from the ecu. They're on the wrong posts, and make sure the ground is good. Hope that solves the problem:thumbup:


this relay works both ways it doesn't matter which way to connect ground or signal wire. doesn't matter with large post either.
large or small terminals could be connected in either direction.
http://www.stingerelectronics.com/images/pdfs/8SGP32-SGP38.pdf


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

What Rat4Life said. 

The relay isn't polar, so it really doesn't matter which way you connect the signal or ground wires. It's probably the most idiot proof piece in the scheme of wiring your air ride setup :thumbup::thumbup: 

+ It's odd that you had it fail as they hardly ever fail (another reason why they're awesome). Hope you get it sorted out. If the relay is working, you'll definitely hear it open and close as it's definitely audible.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Rat4Life said:


> this relay works both ways it doesn't matter which way to connect ground or signal wire. doesn't matter with large post either.
> large or small terminals could be connected in either direction.
> http://www.stingerelectronics.com/images/pdfs/8SGP32-SGP38.pdf


 Yeah my bad, forgot they didn't have polarity. It's probably because the air setups I've used them in are generally wired the same, helps with text message troubleshoots. Hope the replacement solves the issue:beer:


----------



## Sobayb6 (Sep 10, 2011)

yea i wasnt hearing any noise at all


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Sobayb6 said:


> Im starting to do my install on my switchspeed management and im using a 80 amp stinger relay to wire my dual 444 compressors. I keep blowing my 3amp fuse off the yellow compressor wire. everything is a rats nest right now but was wondering what Im doing wrong.
> 
> I have the two power wires from the compressors to one of the big posts
> 
> ...


 

Are you sure you have it wired up correctly?? 
On the two smaller terminals you should have a ground and the signal that is coming from your switchspeed ECU. 
On the top terminals you should have one side coming from your battery and the other terminal should be leading to your two compressor power wires 

Also you shouldn't be connecting your switched power on to your boost gauge, it needs to be on a switched circuit, try connecting it to your 75x under the dash. If you connect it to the power 12V from your boost gauge than the ECU will be on all the time, draining your battery and as well letting your ECU send a signal to turn on your compressors


----------



## Sobayb6 (Sep 10, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> Are you sure you have it wired up correctly??
> On the two smaller terminals you should have a ground and the signal that is coming from your switchspeed ECU.
> On the top terminals you should have one side coming from your battery and the other terminal should be leading to your two compressor power wires
> 
> Also you shouldn't be connecting your switched power on to your boost gauge, it needs to be on a switched circuit, try connecting it to your 75x under the dash. If you connect it to the power 12V from your boost gauge than the ECU will be on all the time, draining your battery and as well letting your ECU send a signal to turn on your compressors


 
im pretty sure its wired correctly, the two red on one big terminal are the 2 compressors, the big blue is my 12v from my battery on the other big terminal also on that terminal is the red 12v from my switchspeed, then one small terminal is ground and the other small terminal is the yellow wire that says comp1...and I have the orange ignition wire connected to my homelink fuse which is only on when the key is turned...even when the orange ignition was disconected the compressors would still run


----------



## Sobayb6 (Sep 10, 2011)

went out and bought a 4 prong relay to test while my stinger 80 amp is being shipped and and nothing changed same issue only hooked up one compressor this time since i only bought one 40 amp relay and its running... found this thread where guy had same issue 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5521804-Accuair-ECU-issue-never-seen-this-before.... 

is this most likely an ecu issue and some of these are coming faulty from accuair?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I'd stop and re organize. That pic you posted is brutal dude.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Sobayb6 said:


> went out and bought a 4 prong relay to test while my stinger 80 amp is being shipped and and nothing changed same issue only hooked up one compressor this time since i only bought one 40 amp relay and its running... found this thread where guy had same issue
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5521804-Accuair-ECU-issue-never-seen-this-before....
> 
> is this most likely an ecu issue and some of these are coming faulty from accuair?


 Well, before we go jumping to conclusions about a blown ECU or before we further speculate what your problem is (and potentially end up being completely wrong), I'd give the blokes at AccuAir (1.877.AIR.DOWN). They're extremely helpful with troubleshooting issues and they know their products better than anyone else. It's a possibility (don't know how) that you've hit the ECU with constant 12v power and that will definitely cook an ECU. I've had other customers with similar experiences and it's best to just call AccuAir directly. :beer:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

As I stated, your SWITCHED POWER wire that turns your ECU on should NOT be wired into your boost gauge lighting.....Try running the ignition wire to your switched 75x terminal underneath your dash. Hope that corrects the issue


----------



## Sobayb6 (Sep 10, 2011)

i dont even have the ignition wire connected


----------



## Sobayb6 (Sep 10, 2011)

arethirdytwo said:


> I'd stop and re organize. That pic you posted is brutal dude.


 
yea i did reorganize that was just when I first wired it.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Sobayb6 said:


> i dont even have the ignition wire connected


 If you do not have the ignition wire connected then the switchspeed ecu should not even be turning on....what in the world have you done with your wiring haha


----------



## Sobayb6 (Sep 10, 2011)

im gonna call accuair tomorrow see what they say


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

thought I'd throw this up for clarification and reference :beer:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for the diagram. Just ordered one of these to clean up my trunk. I don't like having two relays and those damn spade connectors SUCK.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

No problem, sir.

On the switchspeed unit, you're going to be running the yellow 'COMP 1' wire to the lower left post where it currently says 'SWITCHED IGNITION'. :beer:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for the tip. Figured so but I appreciate the note. Great piece, the two 40's is messy, cumbersome and those spade connectors... Damn I hate those.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok, first are you running the AccuAir pressure switch with your SwitchSpeed? 

If not you should either order one, or use a pressure switch rated in the range for your compressor. This could be part of your problem. The yellow comp wire does not work unless you run our pressure switch. 

The diagram of the stinger relay is wrong... The wire that says switched 12+ ignition, should be the trigger from either your pressure switch to trigger the relay or the yellow comp 1 wire from the SwitchSpeed if your running the AccuAir pressure switch. The way it is written in the pic would latch the relay on the second you turned on the key.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Was that to me? If so I'm good have all my sensors.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2012)

Sorry arethirdytwo I should have been more specific. It was to Sobay.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

No totally ok. Glad I saw this thread as it gave me an idea to order one. I am really stoked on the reduction in wiring!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Ok, first are you running the AccuAir pressure switch with your SwitchSpeed?
> 
> If not you should either order one, or use a pressure switch rated in the range for your compressor. This could be part of your problem. The yellow comp wire does not work unless you run our pressure switch.
> 
> The diagram of the stinger relay is wrong... The wire that says switched 12+ ignition, should be the trigger from either your pressure switch to trigger the relay or the yellow comp 1 wire from the SwitchSpeed if your running the AccuAir pressure switch. The way it is written in the pic would latch the relay on the second you turned on the key.


Jesse, please read my post above where it states that on the SwitchSpeed system the 'switched' wire should be the 'comp 1/yellow' wire. The diagram itself needs to be altered for the SwitchSpeed setup. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

here's a revised stinger diagram which pertains directly to the AccuAir SwitchSpeed using the AccuAir Pressure Sensor


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2012)

Sorry Andrew I didn't see your post on that. eace:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Just installed mine. So much cleaner.


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

bump.

i was just wondering if this is the same for e-level? the yellow COMP_1 wire would go to the "IGNITION" label in the diagram above, the two compressors on one of the two taller terminals, the ground goes to ground, but where does the red BATT_12V go?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

yes, same as above. you put the red from the ecu on the tall Battery terminal.


----------



## ls150 (Apr 20, 2014)

Is the second diagram the preferred Method for wiring your accuair switchspeed if you have the digital pressure sender? I ordered the stinger and plan on using only one viair 380c compressor. Should I expect any problems? Figured it was the relay everyone suggest might as well go with it.


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Yea those Stinger relays are bulletproof. Been using one since 2006.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

ls150 said:


> Is the second diagram the preferred Method for wiring your accuair switchspeed if you have the digital pressure sender? I ordered the stinger and plan on using only one viair 380c compressor. Should I expect any problems? Figured it was the relay everyone suggest might as well go with it.


Yes, it is. It even says in the text below "for use with the AccuAir Digital Pressure Sensor" :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ls150 (Apr 20, 2014)

[HR][/HR]


Buck Russell said:


> Yes, it is. It even says in the text below "for use with the AccuAir Digital Pressure Sensor" :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks guys. This is my first air install and I'm triple checking my setup prior to install.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

ls150 said:


> [HR][/HR]
> 
> Thanks guys. This is my first air install and I'm triple checking my setup prior to install.


As well you should. But next time, triple check the post because it's right there in black and white.  :laugh:


----------



## ls150 (Apr 20, 2014)

Installed the relay and wired my switchspeed. My air solenoid ( which is the 3/8 solenoid from universal air suspension) will only open to allow air to fill my cups while the compressor is running. When the compressor stops running and the tank is full the solenoid will not open to fill my bags. I can hear the down solenoid click. I'm only running one compressor. Think this may be an oversized relay for my set up? Need a different switched 12volt?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

ls150 said:


> Installed the relay and wired my switchspeed. My air solenoid ( which is the 3/8 solenoid from universal air suspension) will only open to allow air to fill my cups while the compressor is running. When the compressor stops running and the tank is full the solenoid will not open to fill my bags. I can hear the down solenoid click. I'm only running one compressor. Think this may be an oversized relay for my set up? Need a different switched 12volt?


it isnt oversized.

are you sure the red wire from your switchspeed is hooked up to the same side as the main power coming in, not the same post as the compressor? 

yellow wire hooked to the small post, the other small post is grounded to the vehicles chassis?


----------



## ls150 (Apr 20, 2014)

babydubz said:


> bump.
> 
> i was just wondering if this is the same for e-level? the yellow COMP_1 wire would go to the "IGNITION" label in the diagram above, the two compressors on one of the two taller terminals, the ground goes to ground, but where does the red BATT_12V go?


It was the ground. I found a spot for the stinger relay to be grounded by itself. All is good now.


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

having a problem with mine too....dnt know if its the stinger or something else. 

had my system for 3 years now with no issues until the other day. my comps stopped working in the middle of a fill. and hasnt started since. i have dual 440's with switchspeed mgmnt. when i turn the car on i could still hear the stinger click but no compressor turns on. no blown fuse anywhere....i triple checked everyone of them. 

im stumped right now as to what it is. anyone can shed some light. thanks.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------

